# MK4 Jetta OEM HID (pre-03) Rheostat Wiring



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

From the few posts I have found it appears Pre-03 Jetta HID's with the externally mounted ballasts are easier to wire the rheostat. Unfortunately I cannot find a clear answer as to how to wire or which pins to use. I have searched and found several people that reference the install, but have yet to find definite answer. There are plenty of posts referencing the 03+ internal wiring change. 
Can someone lend some insight??
Install includes:
Pre-03 OEM Jetta HID's
10-12 harnesses
OEM rheostat switch
Eurowires wiring kit


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (pre-03) Rheostat Wiring (74vwsb)*

ECS makes a kit if you dont want to re-wire your lights, check their site
If you want to do it yourself
this should help
http://www.communityhosting.net/Jetta/oemhid/


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (Zuber Speed)*

I have PRE 2003 headlights. They do not require the internal wiring fix. They are pre- auto leveling. I have the full wiring kit, including the directions listed. The directions are for the 2003+ headlights. You also posted for 2003+ headlights that utilize the auto leveling system.
I just need to know what pin to wire the rheostat into for the manually adjusted pre 2003 headlights.


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (74vwsb)*

Connections.
Car end. Light end.
1 to 1
5 to 11
good info in here
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/260139.aspx


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_Connections.
Car end. Light end.
1 to 1
5 to 11
good info in here
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/260139.aspx

I did figure out the connection. Thanks for the timely responses and the links provided.
FOR SEARCH PURPOSES:
Anyone using Old style (pre-2003) Jetta (Bora) OEM HID headlights with the externally mounted ballast: If you utilize the wiring kit and rheostat from eurowires, simply connect the motor control wire (mine was grey) to pin 11 of the 12-pin connector. Also connect the power wire (yellow) to pin 1 of the 12-pin connector. There is no need to make a jumper from the 10 to 12 pin connectors. There is also no need for internal wiring fix on the old style OEM HID's.


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (74vwsb)*

I have the older style Golf oem hids
So, you dont need to rewire anything? Just plug in rheostat and connect pins? 
I really just wish I could do this once or manaully, I just need to aim them once and thats it
No matter how many times you adjust the top bolts, they will essentially do very little for up/down control if the motors are pulled in


----------



## 74vwsb (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: MK4 Jetta OEM HID (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_
So, you dont need to rewire anything? Just plug in rheostat and connect pins? 


Nope. Just connect the two pre-wired pins from the rheostat to 12 pin connectors. The rheostats work as they should.


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

74vwsb said:


> I did figure out the connection. Thanks for the timely responses and the links provided.
> FOR SEARCH PURPOSES:
> Anyone using Old style (pre-2003) Jetta (Bora) OEM HID headlights with the externally mounted ballast: If you utilize the wiring kit and rheostat from eurowires, simply connect the motor control wire (mine was grey) to pin 11 of the 12-pin connector. Also connect the power wire (yellow) to pin 1 of the 12-pin connector. There is no need to make a jumper from the 10 to 12 pin connectors. There is also no need for internal wiring fix on the old style OEM HID's.


I am using the old style OEM HID's however it seems eurowires is no longer around and I cannot source the wiring kit from them. Does anyone have any updates on how to do this without eurowires?


----------

